# [SOLVED] windows 7 is not genuine



## jrockpunk1 (Dec 11, 2007)

*THIS IS ABOUT WINODWS 7, NOT WINDOWS VISTA*

I've downloaded the windows 7 RC and entered the correct code etc. It worked for a couple of days, and I'd acivated it online. But now boxes pop up saying it's not genuine and it resets my theme. How can I fix this? I could post this on the windows 7 forum as the sticky says, but I figure if someone knows a quick fix on here, I may as well ask.


----------



## jrockpunk1 (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: windows 7 is not genuine*

OK, I've fixed it myself. It turned out it de-activated itself when I reset the BIOS by unplugging and plugging in the CLRTC on my motherboard. The activation wouldn't work because the clock had changed back to 2007. All I had to do was change the date back to now, and activate it online 

I'll mark this as solved.


----------

